# Our Zoo w/ some background



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

This is the rest of our family. You guys have seen Cooper and Alia quite a bit already, but a few more of Alia won't hurt 

This is Tommy - wife's cat. We adopted him from Helping Little Paws in 2001. He was found in the median on I-40 I think. He's the most laid back cat I've ever seen. He loves everyone.



This is Storm - my cat. The guard was holding on to him for animal control at the warehouse where I work. He was only around 2 weeks old. I told the guard to call off animal control and I would take him in. We had to call Helping Little Paws to help us out with him. He wouldn't drink any formula from us so we were connected with a foster home in our town that had a nursing cat. He fit right in so they cared for him for two weeks for us. He usually sits on the arm of my computer chair while I'm editing or on the internet. My co-pilot so-to-speak. Never though he was going to grow in to those ears...



Alia when she was a puppy in the spring of 2006. She was a tiny thing! My nephew said she was left on his buddies doorstep in a paper bag during the coldest week in February last year. We tried to find her a home and then gave her ours.



Alia and Tommy sharing the couch. It was a rare sight because she normally chases Tommy around. Alia has destroyed this couch... now it's Cooper's turn...


Alia's bone stash. We found out she was stashing her rawhides all over the place. We gave her a new one only to find it missing almost immediately. We followed her around for a bit and saw her digging in our shoes and closets - even a few holes outside. The end result is the stash you see below 


























Storm lost about seven of his nine lives in this picture. I had put him out back on a cold night before we built our fence. I left the garage up about a foot so he could get in if he wanted. I went to let him in later and he was nowhere to be found. The next morning, my wife went to work as normal. She heard a thud under the car near an I-40 on ramp here in Conway. She saw him in the mirror and thought he got creamed. She called me in tears because she thought she killed my cat. It was a miracle that she was able to get to him before anything worse happened. He had a few cuts and bruises and his pads were bleeding. That was costly lesson... He's no worse for the wear today.







​ 
I have more photos on DVDs and other libraries that I'll post sooner or later. I just have to find them all.​


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your photos are amazing. Alia is stunning- amazing how her color changed. Your cat photography is great!!! Cats are not easy subjects. What beautiful rescued animals you have!


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

Beautiful photos. Your animals are stunning.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great pictures.....looks like you've got a houseful too....


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Great Pictures! You have a wonderful looking crew there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You have beautiful cats and dogs and the photos are amazingly incredible, too!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Wow I love your photography! You have a great looking group. Thanks for the background too, I was loving reading it.


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Thank you all! ACC, you know I haven't seen that puppy picture of Alia until yesterday. I always knew she looked different and couldn't put my finger on it. Lighbulb moment for me  I'll see if I can get some current pictures of Tommy and Storm sometime soon. For now, he is the progression of Storm's early life.

Storm's first day at our home - August 23, 2003. The next day we took him to the foster home for a couple weeks. He was a tiny dude...









After we got him back from the foster home - September 3, 2003








September 3, 2003








September 24, 2003








Wazzup! - September 24, 2003







​


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Very cute pictures. I think my favorite is the very last one of Storm!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful family of critters you have!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures. Love that last one!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a cute looking bunch you have!

Debbie & mason


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

​


----------

